# My piranhas



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

What kind of gold piranha is this?


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

My red belly:


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

beautiful fish. Nice clear shot also.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Better pic of red belly


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome aboard..
Nice fish ...but I dont know what kind of fish is in the first pic :rock:


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

My baby Rhom


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Welcome aboard..
> Nice fish ...but I dont know what kind of fish is in the first pic :rock:


Glad you edited that one Harley, was about to ask why you couldnt ID a labeled pic
















Excellent pics BTW! What are your tanks sizes?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> Glad you edited that one Harley, was about to ask why you couldnt ID a labeled pic

















i had the wrong pic in my head..


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I have two 55 gallon tanks, which are home to one piranha each. The other two tanks below are temporary, and they are 10 gallon tanks. They house my rhom and four baby channa gachuas. I hope to upgrade these in the next few weeks, as it is not fair to the fish.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> I have two 55 gallon tanks, which are home to one piranha each. The other two tanks below are temporary, and they are 10 gallon tanks. They house my rhom and four baby channa gachuas. I hope to upgrade these in the next few weeks, as it is not fair to the fish.


 You could have a couple more P's in there with your red belly, and if that other yellow P is a Pygo have some in there aswell, would make already nice looking tanks better!!


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

I would like to add more red bellies, but I am concerned about their size. He's about 7" right now. How many more red bellies could I add? What would their minimum size be? So my gold piranha is a Pygo? I kinda thought that he was a Serrasalmus Spilopleura, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> I would like to add more red bellies, but I am concerned about their size. He's about 7" right now. How many more red bellies could I add? What would their minimum size be? So my gold piranha is a Pygo? I kinda thought that he was a Serrasalmus Spilopleura, but I wasn't sure.


Im not sure what it is, but if it is either a Tern or a Piraya then could add more! What size is it at the moment, and how fast has it been growing? You might want to post that pic in the ID forum, loads of people to help in there!

In a 55 you could easily have about 2 more P's (not a good idea to just have 2 in one tank). You could probably add them at around 5" and have no problems if you rearrange the tank etc. when they are added. Although will always depend on the personality of the P you already have!

MY Bad- you already have posted it in the ID forum!!


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

just saw the post in the ID section, doesn't look like a spilo, im guessing a tern because if you looking at the rbp and just look at it if it was a yellow verison it would look like the piranha in the top pic but i can't tell between that tern and a piraya









im looking at the blunt botom lip a lot.. that's what's so distinct in those pics. i never really seen a dark piraya with a coloration liek that piranha


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

His P looks exactly like my Gold spilopleura i got from ash but mine doesn't exhibit typical spilo behavior.. More like lone pygo behavior( i asked a couple members on there spilo behavior and mine was way off







)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You guys are funny


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

what's so funny?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> You guys are funny


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are funny


Dont get mad guys just playing with yall...








Seriously does that specimen really look like a tern or piraya ...:rock: 
Not directed at you craig..
go easy now Boxer... :smile:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 dont worry, wasnt bothered


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

At the moment it is between 3-4". He's really grown fast since I moved him to a bigger tank. He really doesn't look like what my red belly looked like at that size, so I don't think that he's a mutation. Also take a look at his fin coloration, it's different from that of a red belly. The guy that I bought it from said that he didn't know what kind it was (I bought him at a LFS). I can't seem to find any more gold P's, at least none of this kind.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> I can't seem to find any more gold P's, at least none of this kind.


 Thats what threw me off, as Ive never seen a spilo with such good colouring! Whatever it is it is one nice P!


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I think it is a spilo.. Great looking one at that


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

He reminds me of this fish. I got this pic a while back and I can't remember what site I got it from. If the owner is on here, I am sorry to use it without your permission :sad: Awesome fish though!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Kinda looks like this ..
this photo was taken from franks website...
This is a pic of a spilo..
Notice the simularities in the face


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> He reminds me of this fish. I got this pic a while back and I can't remember what site I got it from. If the owner is on here, I am sorry to use it without your permission :sad: Awesome fish though!


 Yeah, thats Kouma's P I think!

After seeing some pics in other posts I found when I searched it definitly looks like a Spailo to me!


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Yep, I guess he's a spilo then! Could I keep any more spilos in there with him? If so, how many and what size?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Yep, I guess he's a spilo then! Could I keep any more spilos in there with him? If so, how many and what size?


 Well from what I have seen and read on this forum then it is possible to do. Kouma had 2 Gold Spilo in a 55 Gal, and I think a few others have tried it. It will depend on the personality of the P though, as some may not tolerate anything else in the tank.

If you do go for it, and its probably worth the risk as would be a very nice set-up, then make sure the tank has plenty of hiding spaces. A spilo of a simialr size is probably best aswell. Oh, and make sure you have a divider ready, just incase you find you've got one of those P's that just wont tollerate anything else!!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

very cool looking fish, good quality pics as well


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks guys :smile: I try to keep my fish as healthy and good-looking as possible. Now I am trying to find some more red bellies and maybe another spilo or two to add to my large tanks. I really need to get 2 more 55 gallons for my snakeheads and my rhom. Anybody know what kind he is by looking at the crappy pic? He would not stay still for me. He's only about an inch or maybe a bit longer. He just hides out under his cave until I turn out the lights. I can actually hear him eat! I wish that he'd come out more often so that I could get some better pics goin!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Very nice pictures, especially that gold of yours-not sure if it is a spilo or mac, doesn't resemble mine. The pic you posted is my Kouma, he is a 6" S. Maculatus. I have him with another mate, probably a female (80%) in a 70 gallon.

I am actually trying to breed them lately since I've noticed shoaling and mating actions (turning dark, biting plants, etc.)

Here is a pic of both of them...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thats them turning dark and acting touchy touchy!!

btw, judging from the head and back formation, I'd-in my opinion-you're gold is a pygo not a serra.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Sorry that I used your pic without asking you, I couldn't remember where I got it. You have very nice pics of your fish as well! I really would like to find out what kind of fish he is so that I can get him a few more buddies if that's suitable.


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Pygo what? a red belly variation? I don't think that he looks like my red belly did though, that's the thing...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> Pygo what? a red belly variation? I don't think that he looks like my red belly did though, that's the thing...


 he means ternetzi (natteri variant )


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

ok, gotcha now. I am not too familiar with the scientific names and stuff just yet. I am in the process now though :smile:


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations on you show quality piranhas!!! and welcome to the forum...

Collection piranhas ROCKS!!!!


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks! I am thinking about adding to my two 55 gallon tanks in hopes of getting either the red belly or the gold to breed!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the gold one is a spilo (or maybe a maculatus - I wish I knew the difference between those two...







) - its tail fin has a clear border (hyaline edge), which is typical of spilo's/juvenile maculatus...
Pygo's don't have that hyaline edge.

But no matter what it is, it's a little beauty - I love its coloration!!!
The other fish look great too


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks! Too bad he stays in hiding all the time. If I got a few more would he come out more often? I have a pleco in there with him and he doesn't bug him, I don't know how territorial he'd be if he doesn't bother the fish that steals his food sometimes


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice fish and the top one is a spilo or a maculatus.
i also think the last pic you showed as a rhom might be a spilo cf, what size is it as it does not have a terminal band on its caudal fin (black band at the end of its tails fin) like rhoms do.
anyway those pics are great potm quality imo
dixon


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

The rhom in question is about 2" long. I ordered it from River Wonders (yeah, I know







) and they said that it was a black P. I don't know. That is a really bad pic of him. As soon as I have time I will post some more pics, hopefully better ones.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

piranhachick said:


> The rhom in question is about 2" long. I ordered it from River Wonders (yeah, I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if its only 2'' long then it will need to grwo some for a good id its a nice looking fish though
dixon


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for your help. He eats just fine, but he hasn't grown too much in the month or two that I have had him. My other two piranhas grew very very fast, but not him. Maybe it's because I have him in a small tank. I had him in a 75 gallon, but then it sprung a leak so now he's in a ten gallon until about next week. Do Rhom's just grow slow?


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

that is deffinetly a gold spilo.


----------

